# Hello from NY



## TJN66 (Oct 8, 2011)

Good Evening!
I found you late in the year. I have been haunting for the last several years at my mother in laws house. She get around 150 to 200 tots each year and it was getting to be too much for her to handle being 73. So I was happy to take over! The first thing I did was get my costume ready...cheap grim reaper but it scared the kiddies. Then hubby and I added scary music, black lights, a fog machine and an electonic spider on the wall. 
This year we are adding a small graveyard, a monster in a box, a coffin, a homemade fogger box so it cools the fog and makes it hug the ground and I want to add a large spider prop that I found on the internet. I have the tombstones all done =) We are getting the pine boards for the coffin this week along with the wiper/batter charger for the monster in the box. 
I cant wait to get to know all of you and get even more ideas for next year!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome to the herd!! And it's never too late!! It's just an early jump on next year.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Tammy. Welcome to the forum. Now that you found this place, your entire "off season" will be consumed with building, creating, and driving yourself mad with more props to make. Welcome to the madness....MUWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Tammy....yup TA is sooo right on this one


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello as well from NY.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hello, Tammy! There are a few of us NYers here. Welcome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello AND Welcome Tammy


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome from a fellow New Yorker. I'm sure you'll like it here.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Wow, you sound busy. Pretty soon you'll be looking for more storage space.


----------

